# My favorite part about snowplowing



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Its usually around this time that I remember my FAVORITE thing about snowplowing.

The checks that start coming in the mail from the prior months billing.

Glen


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You won't get an argument from me. It is the only part I like.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Boy I'll second that one. Bring on the $.
I like be out there and your tracks are the only ones on the road. VIRGIN SNOW!!! yeh thats what its about.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

WHAT! No more Favorite Parts posts! Everybody hates plowing????


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

April 15.
Last day of contract. The golf course is going to open soon.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Shame on you!!*

I can't believe it! It seems like all you guys care about is the money! What about the smiles on the people's faces when they can get out of their driveway again, and the kids playing on the huge piles of snow you made for them, and the huge handfulls of cash a the end of the day!!!! ha ha!!!! payup


----------



## CBGUNS (Dec 13, 2004)

The long sleep you get after plowing 24 hourd :bluebounc


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Welcome Aboard CBGUNS!
Yea sleeps good,after you make A big pile of money hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowplowing (Jan 30, 2005)

*Scenery*

My favorite part about plowing is being out when most aren't. I work some in the burbs and see everything from gaggles of turkeys to endless deer. Not having to worry about getting stuck like most people in cars, I can take a quicker back road to my next spot and check out the gorgeous view. I've even had a good laugh from time to time watching someone get stuck in two inches of snow. (sick, I know...what can you do?) All in all, plowing can be a very enjoyable thing especially when you have been cooped up.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love HUGE snows, 12"+ are the best. There is nothing like playing my music REAL LOUD and stacking white gold, this last weekend was the most memorable in a long while, state of emergency is great for plowers, keeps the retards home mostly, and the cash coming afterwards is SWEEET!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

My favorite part of plowing is plowing itself. I CANT GET ENOUGH OF IT. Before a big storm, im always looking out the back window to see the flurries start to fall, an hour later, snow starts to pick of to snow showers, an hour laster, the snow comes down moderate to steady, and hour laster, snow is coming down so hard and is blowing like a monster to where you can see 20 feet in front of you. What about that feeling. Then when you open the garage and all the snow falls back into your garage, When you start the trucks to warm them up while your in your garage getting things together. Yes, then after 24hours - 48 hours of plowing you get home and sleep and think of all the money thats gonna roll in. Sorry guys im a snowplow freak!


----------

